# Last night 07.02.08



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Hit the water with Chris around 6:30 and tried to catch a few fish before it got dark. Not much luck with that. We tried 5 or 6 different cuts and bars for 2 1/2 hours, used up 2 bags of gulp and Chris caught the only desirable fish, a 13" flounder. 

Around 9:15 is was finally dark enough to turn the lights on. Tide was a -1.1 so it was low. Who likes creamer with their coffee? The visibility was 6" and the wind was still blowing 5-10. Not good. Used the trolling motor to get to the protected shoreline about 50 yards away. Got to the shoreline and there was bait everywhere and there laying in 6" of water was our first flounder of the night. Still not sure Chris ever saw it. We were definately where the bait wanted to be last night. Thousands upon thousand of 3" finger mullet. Worked the shoreline 100 yards and ended up with 3. Went back and started over and did the same 100 yard stretch and as I was trying to convince Chris we needed to try another spot, he pointed and said not quite yet. 

Flounder #4 in the boat. Notice the water in the lights. We were in 8" of water.










We decided to keep working this new stretch of shoreline and it was a good thing. The next 100 yards yielded 6 more flounder, a couple that I would have never seen if Chris hadn't pointed them out. When these fish lay around an oyster/sand mix bottom, they can really blend in. At 1am we made the call to try one more spot before we left in hopes of finally being able to see more than 6"-1 foot into the water. The last spot had better visibility(1-2') but no flounder were seen. Hit the ramp at 1:50am with 11 flounder and 1 mullet.

Big fish was 2:11. A few more were just over 2. The rest were 14-15" fish.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great repot and some nice flatties.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow nice job guys :clap sure makes me want to go try my luck. I've not been gigging since I was a kid with my dad in the early 70's. Not sure how well I would do with my bass boat in that shallow water?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job! So did you like the new lights and using the TM better then your previous setup???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Very GOOD Report and posting. 







> Big fish was 2:11




Not quite sure what that means?



2lb-11oz?



That #4 looks like a large fish in the pix and your not holding it out to the camera to make it look bigger.

I would have guessed that that fish was aprox 22in to 24in which would put it around 5lbs.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey X not to be little his post(Id trade with him in a second) but that flatty in the pix is on the end of a gig.

Awesome report. I have not been gigging in a couple years, might have to change that way of thinking.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats a GOOD NIGHT great pics


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa It sure is.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/4/2008)*HaHa It sure is.


I thought like you and thought that fish surely had to weigh more.....that was until I went back and noticed (as mentioned above) it was on a gig. Still a nice catch..:banghead stabbing of fish.:clap


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats why I put in the post that the big fish was 2:11(2 pounds, 11 ounces), which is theaverage fish over here.Not sure how longhe was but I haveno reason to trick people into thinking its any bigger than it is. Its just hard to get good pics of flounder at night,but theend of the gig with the white side turned out is pretty good. Something different than the normal kill pic on the bow.

We did get into some clearer water later into the night after the tide rose some, and I can see that by using the above water lights that I've improved my area of vision by several feet. I was glad to see that the above water lights didn't seem to affect the sheephead and mullet negatively. Although we didn't stick any sheephead, as they were all around 12", they did not flare from the light and just stood there ground.

The trolling motor worked good getting us from one area to another when we only had to go 50 yards or so. Most of the night, because of the visibility, the water was too shallow to put the motor in the water.

Again, its just nice to be able to post to a flounder gigging forum and avoid the fishing/catching arguement that seems to follow when you post gigging reports on a fishing forum.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

nice fish - :clap .... Poppy (aka Joe)


----------

